# Clancy is filling up



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

I got babies in November from my Nigerian but this is my first kidding of 2015. clancy is due in 3 weeks from today and her udder started filling up last week. I wanted to get a better view and got a little crazy with the Clippers and her pregnancy cut but its been in the 50 S here during the day so I think we're OK. clancy is usually a sweetheart but for the last month has been the biggest Witch to all the other goats. She is the most patient goat my vet has ever seen and lately she pushes me to get to food.














Oh yeah, she is a 2nd freshener and was bed by a purebred Alpine that jumped the fence


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! Those are some teats! Best of luck, I love her name and markings! What is her cross, Lamancha and ??


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful doe!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

wow those are some serious teats! I'd love to give her a milking. haha!!!! She's really cute, hope after she kids she behaves a little bit better for you. 

I've got a herd full of "naughty nono's" as I call them right now. Normally sweet goats, driven insane with pregnancy hormones!


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

She is purebred lamancha. http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001599083 yes she is a breeze to milk with great orifices also I can't wait for her to be back in milk. She was a precocious milker that I bought last year after her kids made her lopsided. It didn't bother me. half of my goats are lopsided due to age and use.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's really beautiful!


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Gorgeous doe! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks guys. I love her. She is sooo sweet to people


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Udder is getting tight now and she's lower in the belly today.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

day 143


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow. I just can't get over those teats. She doesn't nurse kids on those right? You bottle feed?

What color is the buck she is bred too? Are you hoping for certain colors or sexes? Will you possible retain any of the kids? Only 7 (ish) more days of waiting!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Pretty girl! Good luck


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How many times has she kidded? Looks like she needs to fill a bit more then babies are there.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Okay let's see she has only kid once before twins I believe she was milked and they were bottle raised is what I was told. I usually damn raise and milk once a day so we will see how that goes but I am prepared for bottle babies. Yes her udder could get tighter as it is not completely full yet. The buck she is bred to is a purebred Alpine so I can't imagine what the kids will look like, but they ought to be awesome milkers so yes I will keep them for sure at least until first freshening or later. She is so tired of me watching her already. She is acting crazy.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok clancy went from being super lovey to being all kinds of pushy and demanding I think she's tired of me checking on her that and she is ravenous I can't make her stop eating it's like she's laughing at me every time I check on her


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

making her nest for the night. & I saw amber goo slightly last night and she's all puffy today with her ligaments gone now for sure. However she is still acting her normal self with no eminent signs of labor


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She looks close!


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

You would think. She's all puffy and loose in her lay bits now. yet here she is teasing me still eating away like the piggy she is


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

LOVE those spots!!! They are rather uncommon in LaManchas.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

I totally want to shave her but it's still getting down in the thirties at night here even though it's 60 right now


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

We are strutted and very bony and awkward looking this morning I think this is it


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

girl !!!!! Oh my yes please


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yay!! Congrats


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Twin girls.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Awwwww. Sweet baby dolls! Congrats️


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

wonderful


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Awesome! Are you happy for two girls?


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes. I am after milk and this doe has the most awesome temperament so I hope she passes that to her children and the buck she was bred to even though it was accidentally is a stellar buck with awesome genetics so I'm hoping these girls will inherit that too.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Love that dark one! They are really super cute.  Congrats.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay!!
They're so cute! 
Love the sundgau 
Who is their sire?


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

margaret said:


> Yay!!
> They're so cute!
> Love the sundgau
> Who is their sire?


sire is WIL-O-WOOD ZEKES GALEN http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001665964

dam is ROC-N-"J" CM CLANCY
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001599083

both girls are doing wonderfully. the black one is around 6 lbs and the lighter one is just about a pound lighter. both girls are good at nursing already although i did have to "deflate" mom before they could get it.


----------

